# Rebuild or buy a new one?



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

Im still holding back tears, and its been a week. My beautiful graphite metallic '85 quattro is now a big mess.
Some clown t-boned the driver side (rhd) and now my roof, floor, door and rear panels are beyond repair. I would attach photo's but id rather not have to look at them again - its damn near torture
My question is, now that my car is a write off (albeit in perfect mechanical order) - do I even bother trying to fix it? do I consider swapping the mechanical's into a coupe quattro? or do I just buy a new one?
To give you an idea - my insurance will pay me AUD$9k for the wreck, and buying another one currently is worth around $25k-$30k down under for one in the same condition mine was.
If you suggest I let it go - what alternative would you consider if your Urq was snatched away from you? (I have considered an RS2 for example)

_Modified by Mr.RS4 at 2:45 AM 10/1/2008_


_Modified by Mr.RS4 at 3:14 AM 10/1/2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rebuild or buy a new one? (Mr.RS4)*

**** man, that really ****ing sucks.











































I am VERY sorry to hear abut this.
If I were in your position, I'd seriously look at the car, to see if it was salvageable. With my car, I would make every possible attempt to get it back on to the road. It would be very hard to part with it...
If it was totally impossible, I would be replacing it with another urQ.








I would remove all of the useful parts from the wrecked car, to save for the future, or to...it might be painful to think about...sell off, to raise your funding for another car.
This might be easier for me to say, as the Quattros in the states are still very cheap.
Best of luck in the times ahead, keep us informed as to what your decision is..


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rebuild or buy a new one? (Sepp)*

Say the car is ****ed.
I would do the following.
Without seeing the damage..Your only major problems would be the roof, and the floor.
Getting the floor back into shape should be pretty easy.
The door, and fenders are more easily replaceable. 
You can even get the roof swapped out with a Coupe....not a hard cut, and weld job.
A GRP glassfibre rear fender, and a door from a coupe.
New paint.
Talking maybe more than 9000 AUS depending on how much work you are able to do yourself.
It will never be the same, but it'll get you back on the road, and it'll look pretty again!
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Rebuild or buy a new one? (Sepp)*

Its a sad sad day when you see one of the very few go to waste
Im thinking about a repair - Ive got the time, but I know it wont be the same again - and honestly it scares me to think how it would hold up if i ever got hit a second time.
Buying another one is hard - ive looked at a few but ill forever be comparing the new one to the loved one. After owning one - you learn them inside out - so you know what to look for in a bad one. Sharing my birthday with my car was something that bound me to it, but beside's an '85 id only consider a 20v or a sport q (let me dream







)
Ive still got my beloved yet heart achingly boring 90 sport, but I need something that kicks. RS2 has always been a dream car, 944 Turbo is an affordable, common alternative (but thats why the quattro was so good, it wasnt common). Ive thought about a 16v Mk2 golf, and if i really push for it, 968 Club Sport is also on the want list.
I love my quattro, and it definitely wont be the last one I own - you can hold me to that.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rebuild or buy a new one? (Mr.RS4)*

An RS2, would be nice, but are they the same overall price as an urQ?
The 968 club sport, are great cars...but totally different package. 
Very underrated, very rewarding.


----------



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Rebuild or buy a new one? (Sepp)*

You could always buy one from the states and have it shipped home?


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Rebuild or buy a new one? (Shining Projects)*

does the 9K insurance payout include getting back the wreck?
I do know where there is an earler model that has some ails (but a. is in OZ, b. wouldn't be 25K) that could be bought... you could transfer any needed mint bits into that and have a pile of spares... just a thought...


----------



## dirtymunki (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Rebuild or buy a new one? (mik_git)*

If I weren't on the other side of the globe I would donate my coupe shell but it's not a quattro. Having a dead tree branch take out my 4kq's windshield seems small now. Sorry about your car.


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Rebuild or buy a new one? (Mr.RS4)*

we have a shows over on tv about doing custom work to old cars, trucks, off-roaders etc, (for you U.S. guys im talking about the Power Block on Spike tv). anyway, ive watched it enough to know that it can be fixed. for the floor, you can just cut out most of the damaged areas and replace with sheet metel or aluminum, (flat floor pan parts is what i mean). as for the sides of the floor, rocker panels and such and the rear fenders im not too sure about. if you CAN get replacments then they can be welded in fairly easy. same with the roof, like someone said, you can get from any coupe from the same time era. the door is the easiest part since i think any Ur coupes doors will work. tho im no expert with these cars, just starting to learn about them and want one BAD, this type of body work can be applied to any car. wheather or not you can get it back to *feeling* original, cant be said with out seeing the car. i wish tyou the best of luck with whatever happens.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rebuild or buy a new one? (VW Acolyte)*

Oh!
I thought that this post was back as I was curious to what the outcome of the car was.... 


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Acolyte* »_ i think any Ur coupes doors will work. 

The range of urQ's had the same doors from the beginning to the end.
Also, Coupe GT's doors will fit...


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Rebuild or buy a new one? (Sepp)*

yeah i was bored and going thru the threads lol. 
thats what i meant, all UrQs, coupes Gts, etc.


----------

